# Snowboard Big Air X Games



## Backcountry

Torstein pulling a triple cork in first round!?
Stud.:yahoo:


----------



## sabatoa

Nice.

Wifey is playing Skyrim right now, I'm recording the games to catch later.


----------



## 509-pow

Backcountry said:


> Torstein pulling a triple cork in first round!?
> Stud.:yahoo:


first round, first run. crazy.


----------



## jello24

Wtf is halldor trying to pull in this comp...? That was some dumb shit being thrown out...


----------



## 509-pow

ouch. helgason looks like he got knock out. arms extended into the air and everything. wow that was bad.


----------



## areveruz

509-pow said:


> ouch. helgason looks like he got knock out. arms extended into the air and everything. wow that was bad.


That was a gnarly crash. Gotta wonder if he was trying to go for four or if he just couldn't stop the rotation. He had the three.


----------



## Hirvy

Man that crash from Helgason looked painful. :dizzy:


----------



## Backcountry

Dang triple into a quadruple!
Hope he's alright!


----------



## Weipim

sabatoa said:


> Nice.
> 
> Wifey is playing Skyrim right now, I'm recording the games to catch later.


dude, either u r trolling us or ur wifey is trolling u

that cant be possible, she should play after games


----------



## seant46

Halldor as usual trowing the most stylish, unique tricks. Would way rather see his style of riding in the finals than a triple cork fest but I guess they have a place in the sport too.

That was a gnarly bail he had though I honestly think he might have been trying a quad flip:dunno: I really hope he isnt seriously injured, hate to see that kind of stuff


----------



## hot-ice

seant46 said:


> Halldor as usual trowing the most stylish, unique tricks. Would way rather see his style of riding in the finals than a triple cork fest but I guess they have a place in the sport too.
> 
> That was a gnarly bail he had though I honestly think he might have been trying a quad flip:dunno: I really hope he isnt seriously injured, hate to see that kind of stuff


 I agree, the whole "spin to win" thing that most people do gets old. I thought the tricks Halldor was trying were more creative and like a breath of fresh air to the x games.:thumbsup:


----------



## areveruz

hot-ice said:


> I thought the tricks Halldor was trying were more creative and like a breath of fresh air to the x games.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## sabatoa

Weipim said:


> dude, either u r trolling us or ur wifey is trolling u
> 
> that cant be possible, she should play after games


It's all good. I'm watching. Heat 2, 4 min left.


----------



## seant46

hot-ice said:


> I agree, the whole "spin to win" thing that most people do gets old. I thought the tricks Halldor was trying were more creative and like a breath of fresh air to the x games.:thumbsup:


Were on the same page:thumbsup: I have a feeling he is not even trying to win but rather trying to give the sport a breath of fresh air like you said. 

But then again thats why the x games is generally aimed toward the casual fan not the riders rider type. Those triples are crowd pleasers and they wanna make money(though its still an insane trick that you gotta have balls to throw it not denying that).


----------



## 509-pow

i feel the same way as u guys. Halldor had some smoth tricks. 
is it me or is this skiing superpipe lame? every trick looks the same. i still enjoy watching it but its nothing like boarding.


----------



## hot-ice

seant46 said:


> Were on the same page:thumbsup: I have a feeling he is not even trying to win but rather trying to give the sport a breath of fresh air like you said.
> 
> But then again thats why the x games is generally aimed toward the casual fan not the riders rider type. Those triples are crowd pleasers and they wanna make money(though its still an insane trick that you gotta have balls to throw it not denying that).


 Yea, I think so to. Yea those triples are insane its just so much hucking it and not as much steeze as some other tricks.


----------



## Hirvy

509-pow said:


> i feel the same way as u guys. Halldor had some smoth tricks.
> is it me or is this skiing superpipe lame? every trick looks the same. i still enjoy watching it but its nothing like boarding.


Loved Halldor's style on the slope style yesterday.

I was thinking the same thing about the skiing superpipe.


----------



## areveruz

This is almost getting boring to be honest. Triple cork after triple cork. I want some variety.


----------



## 509-pow

nothing but triples in the finals. i wanna see something else.


----------



## 509-pow

areveruz said:


> This is almost getting boring to be honest. Triple cork after triple cork. I want some variety.


haha u beat me to it.


----------



## Jed

Man, that Big Air contest looked like an excellent way to tenderise yourself.

Was 18 min of guys hucking their bodies into tricks that weren't quite dialled yet, then eating it and getting back up to huck themselves off the jump again. They're definitely feeling that tomorrow.

That said, that switch back triple cork from Torstein was kinda crazy.


----------



## Backcountry

I just hope McMorris still has the triples dialed in for tomorrow.
While he was wrecking off a 100(?not sure?) kicker Shaun was in an ice bath, litterally, !


----------



## iGotSteez

Backcountry said:


> Torstein pulling a triple cork in first round!?
> Stud.:yahoo:


Dude i know!!:eusa_clap: He is like my favorite rider. To bad Halldor got a concussion though!:dizzy:


----------



## Jed

Backcountry said:


> I just hope McMorris still has the triples dialed in for tomorrow.
> While he was wrecking off a 100(?not sure?) kicker Shaun was in an ice bath, litterally, !


I'm starting to think Shaun White kicked your dog or something. You have way too much hate and obsession with that guy.


----------



## linvillegorge

Sandbech has to feel like a fucking idiot. Tried to sit out the final round like a boss thinking he had the thing on lock and ended up in 3rd after the last two jumps.


----------



## Backcountry

Jed said:


> I'm starting to think Shaun White kicked your dog or something. You have way too much hate and obsession with that guy.


No. I just feel that a *REAL* snowboarder gets what he deserves by winning. And is it just me or am I the only one guessing that he's a jerk because pretty much none of the riders like him or talk to him.

And it's not like I've made threads saying I hope he wrecks and loses, I'm just not as big a fan as him as I am with other riders that are all stoked after they stomp a triple cork, is it okay with you that I don't cheer for everyone?:icon_scratch:

And plus where did i say anything bad about Shaun in that post? All's I was saying was that it's pretty crazy that after wrecking off that huge kicker alot of times that in 14 hours there's no way he's not gonna be sore at all and I was actually kinda thinking it was funny that Shaun was in an ice bath when Mark was hucking himself off a massive kicker.


----------



## Jed

linvillegorge said:


> Sandbech has to feel like a fucking idiot. Tried to sit out the final round like a boss thinking he had the thing on lock and ended up in 3rd after the last two jumps.


What do you want him to do? He pulled his 2 biggest jumps and had already sent it for 18 min.

FYI, 18 min is a really long time to be hucking yourself off a big air jump repeatedly.

Go send yourself off a huge icy jump and crash repeatedly for 18 min and see how keen you are to keep doing it. It's easy to sit at home and judge until you realize the toll those crashes take on you.


----------



## Backcountry

linvillegorge said:


> Sandbech has to feel like a fucking idiot. Tried to sit out the final round like a boss thinking he had the thing on lock and ended up in 3rd after the last two jumps.


Haha yeah I know right, but he still seemed stoked for Torstein and McMorris!
I feel kinda bad for Urlik, he got 1% of fan votes and wrecked like everytime, but hey, getting in the finals in Big Air at the X-Games is still amazing!


----------



## Jed

Backcountry said:


> No. I just feel that a *REAL* snowboarder gets what he deserves by winning. And is it just me or am I the only one guessing that he's a jerk because pretty much none of the riders like him or talk to him.
> 
> And it's not like I've made threads saying I hope he wrecks and loses, I'm just not as big a fan as him as I am with other riders that are all stoked after they stomp a triple cork, is it okay with you that I don't cheer for everyone?:icon_scratch:


No you don't start the thread, you just find a way to bring up how much you hate Shaun White and hope he wrecks in almost every single post you make in an X-Games thread.

I quote directly from the Superpipe thread: *"I hope shaun wrecks <followed by a stupid amount of smilies>"*

Please don't become that annoying 14 year old kid on the mountain who has to go a crazy rant about 'Shaun White killing babies and eating their souls' every time the topic comes up.

Go snowboarding and have fun instead of buying into the hate/hype that every other kid ends up doing.


----------



## seant46

It would have been nice to see more tail/nose grab tricks in the finals. I didnt see the whole thing but I cant recall any.

Torstein and McMo really wanted it bad on their last hits, it was a good ending.


----------



## iGotSteez

Jed said:


> No you don't start the thread, you just find a way to bring up how much you hate Shaun White and hope he wrecks in almost every single post you make in an X-Games thread.
> 
> I quote directly from the Superpipe thread: *"I hope shaun wrecks <followed by a stupid amount of smilies>"*
> 
> Please don't become that annoying 14 year old kid on the mountain who has to go a crazy rant about 'Shaun White killing babies and eating their souls' every time the topic comes up.
> 
> Go snowboarding and have fun instead of buying into the hate/hype that every other kid ends up doing.


The only reason most people don't like him anymore is because he doesn't care for the other riders much anymore. X-games is suppose to be a fun loving thing for all other riders to come together and have fun but he takes it like its his life. And he also leaves RedBull for Target.. I really don't understand why someone would do that but it is his choice. And it was really stupid and ignorant of him on the Superpipe to just do nothing on his second run. There are tons of people wishing they could be him just to have one chance to go down the Superpipe but he just leaves and waves in the air just because he knows he's going to qualify. And that's not what the X-games is about. Sure theres competition but he doesn't put any fun into it.:angry::dunno:


----------



## iGotSteez

linvillegorge said:


> Sandbech has to feel like a fucking idiot. Tried to sit out the final round like a boss thinking he had the thing on lock and ended up in 3rd after the last two jumps.


I know right! But it was pretty cool of him to be happy for the other riders even when they over-took him.:laugh:


----------



## Jed

iGotSteez said:


> The only reason most people don't like him anymore is because he doesn't care for the other riders much anymore. X-games is suppose to be a fun loving thing for all other riders to come together and have fun but he takes it like its his life. And he also leaves RedBull for Target.. I really don't understand why someone would do that but it is his choice. And it was really stupid and ignorant of him on the Superpipe to just do nothing on his second run. There are tons of people wishing they could be him just to have one chance to go down the Superpipe but he just leaves and waves in the air just because he knows he's going to qualify. And that's not what the X-games is about. Sure theres competition but he doesn't put any fun into it.:angry::dunno:


You're buying into the nonsense. X-Games was never a 'fun loving thing' for riders to come together. It was always a marketing play to get exposure for companies.

FYI, Redbull has serious health side effects, it's not some loving company that helps kids with cancer (or do they? I just realized they probably have a cancer charity section of their company if they have a good marketing team). Red Bull is an energy drink recipe that was taken from east asia and mass marketed well. Target is probably more family friendly than Red Bull if you want to think of it that way.

Athletes sign with red bull because they pay well. From what I've seen at contests, most of the people riding for energy drinks don't even drink the energy drink themselves (that stuff is horrible for you), it's just a sponsorship with good benefits at the end of the day.

You seem under the weird thinking that X-Games is some sort of fun loving snowboard event that is formed by snowboarders for snowboarders. It's not. It never was.

It's all marketing.


----------



## Lstarrasl

Jed said:


> No you don't start the thread, you just find a way to bring up how much you hate Shaun White and hope he wrecks in almost every single post you make in an X-Games thread.
> 
> I quote directly from the Superpipe thread: *"I hope shaun wrecks <followed by a stupid amount of smilies>"*
> 
> Please don't become that annoying 14 year old kid on the mountain who has to go a crazy rant about 'Shaun White killing babies and eating their souls' every time the topic comes up.
> 
> Go snowboarding and have fun instead of buying into the hate/hype that every other kid ends up doing.




How can you not root against Shaun White? He comes off as the biggest douche. And can Sal Maskela blow him already?


----------



## iGotSteez

Jed said:


> You're buying into the nonsense. X-Games was never a 'fun loving thing' for riders to come together. It was always a marketing play to get exposure for companies.
> 
> FYI, Redbull has serious health side effects, it's not some loving company that helps kids with cancer (or do they? I just realized they probably have a cancer charity section of their company if they have a good marketing team). Red Bull is an energy drink recipe that was taken from east asia and mass marketed well. Target is probably more family friendly than Red Bull if you want to think of it that way.
> 
> Athletes sign with red bull because they pay well. From what I've seen at contests, most of the people riding for energy drinks don't even drink the energy drink themselves (that stuff is horrible for you), it's just a sponsorship with good benefits at the end of the day.
> 
> You seem under the weird thinking that X-Games is some sort of fun loving snowboard event that is formed by snowboarders for snowboarders. It's not. It never was.
> 
> It's all marketing.


Okay honestly i really don't care, but what i was trying to say is Shaun White wasn't who he used to be and that's why Backcountry isn't a big fan of him. That's why no one is anymore.


----------



## Jed

Lstarrasl said:


> How can you not root against Shaun White? He comes off as the biggest douche. And can Sal Maskela blow him already?


I don't root for or against him because I know it's all a marketing play either way. The only thing I root for is that he stops wearing ladies pants.

I'm indifferent to whether he wins or loses. What I do hate are stupid people who buy into the nonsense and spout hate nonstop without realizing they end up just as bad as the stupid people who love Shaun White and think he's the saviour of humanity.

It's like super Apple fans Vs super anti-Apple fans fighting. Both sides look like idiots with their flawed logic and bias nonsense.

*Here's a fun sidenote:*

The super-haters who jump on the hate bandwagon for Shaun White probably bring him just as much money as the people who love him because his haters probably start as many threads, google search him and talk about him twice as much as the people who love him.

The hate actually ends up bringing him even more money. It's very similar to the Howard Stern effect where they found out that people who hate Howard Stern end up listening to his radio show twice as much as his fans.


----------



## WasatchMan

Highlights from each event for those who missed it - http://www.youtube.com/user/2013XGAMES/videos?view=0&flow=grid


----------



## Backcountry

Any one know of any good news about Halldor?
I looked him up on the news section of Google and not much showed up, only stuff from 11 hours ago, which is about the time he wrecked.

I'm sure it's not that bad but still, anyone know??


----------



## Lstarrasl

Jed said:


> I don't root for or against him because I know it's all a marketing play either way. The only thing I root for is that he stops wearing ladies pants.
> 
> I'm indifferent to whether he wins or loses. What I do hate are stupid people who buy into the nonsense and spout hate nonstop without realizing they end up just as bad as the stupid people who love Shaun White and think he's the saviour of humanity.
> 
> It's like super Apple fans Vs super anti-Apple fans fighting. Both sides look like idiots with their flawed logic and bias nonsense.
> 
> *Here's a fun sidenote:*
> 
> The super-haters who jump on the hate bandwagon for Shaun White probably bring him just as much money as the people who love him because his haters probably start as many threads, google search him and talk about him twice as much as the people who love him.
> 
> The hate actually ends up bringing him even more money. It's very similar to the Howard Stern effect where they found out that people who hate Howard Stern end up listening to his radio show twice as much as his fans.



Anyone who brings up Howard Stern is good in my book. :thumbsup:
Hey Now!


----------



## seant46

Backcountry said:


> Any one know of any good news about Halldor?
> I looked him up on the news section of Google and not much showed up, only stuff from 11 hours ago, which is about the time he wrecked.
> 
> I'm sure it's not that bad but still, anyone know??


2013 Winter X Games Halldor Helgason interview about his big air knockout slam | TransWorld SNOWboarding

This guys the man. "They thought I broke my neck but that was just an old injury from 2 years ago, no big deal" LOL


----------



## Enigmatic

"knocked out...like a king" haha thank god halldor's alright/functioning...I've been procrastinating to his vids on youtube all year so far and I don't know if I'm ready to be productive again

speaking of which does anyone have a link to the lobster flip he pulled? I still haven't seen it and I missed the event...


----------



## Backcountry

Enigmatic said:


> "knocked out...like a king" haha thank god halldor's alright/functioning...I've been procrastinating to his vids on youtube all year so far and I don't know if I'm ready to be productive again
> 
> speaking of which does anyone have a link to the lobster flip he pulled? I still haven't seen it and I missed the event...



Somewhere in here.


----------

